# Classic memories of our childhood



## Mastershino (Nov 26, 2010)

“Now you are playing with power!” do you remember that??

I had been playing Donkey Kong and I could not wait to get my hands on the new game. The strange and wonderful world of Super Mario caught my attention immediately. Games such as Contra let me take the role of an armed military commando as either Bill or Lance (in my mind personified as Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger)  and machine-gun my way through hordes of enemies.


----------



## RejZoR (Nov 26, 2010)

MechWarrior 2 and Screamer 2. One of my very first games. Still my favorites, awesome graphics, incredible sound and music, outstanding gameplay.


----------



## Frick (Nov 26, 2010)

Sir Lancelot on the Amstrad.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 26, 2010)

Thunderblade and Double Dragon on the master system and American 3D Pool on the C64


----------



## scaminatrix (Nov 26, 2010)

The Uprising! One of my favourite games of all time; hard to find a decent screenie of it though.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 26, 2010)

It only had 3 games...Pong, some driving game, and a shooter, i still had a blast with it


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Nov 26, 2010)

... and my all time favourite game(s)


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 26, 2010)

InnocentCriminal said:


> http://www.mobygames.com/images/covers/large/1126988167-00.jpg
> http://free.pages.at/hbredel/dateien/POD.jpg
> 
> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c382/RubberChicken123/toonstruckcover.jpg
> ...



ZOMG P.O.D I used play the shit outta dat game on my Packard Bell Intel Pentium 200MHz classic memories














These were my classic memories and I still play these games 2day


----------



## Kreij (Nov 26, 2010)

When I was a child no one had computers. We played baseball in the street and shot at home-made targets with slingshots.
We built model cities and then created our own disaster movies by burning them out in the alleyway. 
In the winter we ganged up and threw snowballs at cars, busses or anything that moved. 
Our parents still loved us even though the cops were around more than they liked. 

Sorry, I don't have any pictures.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 26, 2010)

Mastershino said:


> “Now you are playing with power!” do you remember that??
> 
> I had been playing Donkey Kong and I could not wait to get my hands on the new game. The strange and wonderful world of Super Mario caught my attention immediately. Games such as Contra let me take the role of an armed military commando as either Bill or Lance (in my mind personified as Sylvester Stallone and Arnold Schwarzenegger)  and machine-gun my way through hordes of enemies.
> http://files.sharenator.com/super_mario_bros_HALO_VS_BATTLEFIELD-s320x288-47220-535.jpg http://unrealitymag.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/contra_nes.jpg



1P: Up, up, down, down, B, A, start.
2P: Up, up, down, down, B, A, select, start.


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 26, 2010)

Kreij said:


> When I was a child no one had computers. We played baseball in the street and shot at home-made targets with slingshots.
> We built model cities and then created our own disaster movies by burning them out in the alleyway.
> In the winter we ganged up and threw snowballs at cars, busses or anything that moved.
> Our parents still loved us even though the cops were around more than they liked.
> ...



So basically you were living life unlike us we were living a virtually pixelated life


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 27, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> http://wiimedia.ign.com/wii/image/article/821/821057/SuperThunderBladeInline_1190222327.jpg http://cache.kotaku.com/assets/resources/2007/05/double_dragon_xbla.jpg http://www.c64.com/games/screenshots/a/american_3d_pool_01.gif
> 
> Thunderblade and Double Dragon on the master system and American 3D Pool on the C64



Double Dragon was good game on arcade 
Double Dragon 2/3 was crap tho ;( big let down for me back in the 90s


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

Golden Axe on the amiga 





Super Mario 3, and i had the cheat disk/casette






i even have the nintendo to this day, still working

it is 20!!! yrs lol

oh yeah and when i get a few yrs older my dad had these games


----------



## Lionheart (Nov 27, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> Golden Axe on the amiga
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101127/golden_axe2.jpg
> 
> Super Mario 3, and i had the cheat disk/casette
> ...



Lol very nice classic games you got there bro, I played the hell outta Dukey and Doom titles I never played Golden Axe but I have heard of it


----------



## DannibusX (Nov 27, 2010)

Classic Sierra was what I started playing as a kid.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Nov 27, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Lol very nice classic games you got there bro, I played the hell outta Dukey and Doom titles I never played Golden Axe but I have heard of it



i still play doom or duke nukem whenever i can get them to run on win7 

ive been thinking about getting something old, like a pentII system just for all these games haha

steam has golden axe


----------



## hellrazor (Nov 28, 2010)

I remember playing The Unholy War for hours on end with my brother


----------



## erocker (Nov 28, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It only had 3 games...Pong, some driving game, and a shooter, i still had a blast with it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/tsarcade.jpg



Wow, that is badass! I've never seen that one before.


----------



## Jaffakeik (Nov 28, 2010)

i played mostly of games mentioned here.they were great when i was aroun 7-12y old 
my favorite driving game was twisted metal,logic game was sypaplex,shooter was doom,and ofcoure first consloe game i played super mario


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 28, 2010)

erocker said:


> Wow, that is badass! I've never seen that one before.



I agree looks amazing considering It was some time ago..

Just want to add,that this is a nice little thread,so keep those classics coming guys..I've also played quite few of the titles mentioned here..I really liked Contra and when I first played Duke Nukem in that time I didnt have a computer yet,I first experienced the game at my friends house and I remember that after he couldnt get rid of me I used to go there often just to play the game


----------



## MadClown (Nov 28, 2010)

putput goes to the moon


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 28, 2010)

MadClown said:


> putput goes to the moon



LOL what was the point/goal in this game?


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 28, 2010)

Sonic: The Hedgehog

Super Mario Bros.

Donkey Kong Country

Donkey Kong Country 2: Diddy Kong's Quest

Super Mario Cart

Contra

Double Dragon

Worms

Worms: Armageddon

NBA Jam

Ken Griffey, Jr. Presents Major League Baseball


----------



## JC316 (Nov 29, 2010)

Classic memories for me. First game I played was Super Mario Bros on NES. Then I moved up to Doom, Duke Nukem, but I have to say the one that stands out for me is.......


----------



## HTC (Nov 29, 2010)

Didn't have a PC until 96 (Spectrum with an amazing 128KB of HDD which was cleared whenever i shut it down) and, before that, i played mainly 2 games in arcades: Pinball Action and Street Fighter II

From the Spectrum, my favorite was definitely Chuckie Egg.

Was much better @ the arcade games then the Spectrum one, though.

- On Pinball Action, i played a game for 4 hours (the same game using 50 escudos) and had to leave because i had school and my break time was only 4 hours . Made myself 34 credits and couldn't use a single one: how rotten is that? 

- On Street Fighter II, i only played with Ken and i had a move combo that, against the 1st opponent only (preferably someone large, like Zangief: didn't work on Chun Li, for example), i'd win in 5 seconds: didn't work on other opponents because they would still be standing, barely, and i couldn't always pull it off. It was fun against Bison, when he tried that rolling move on me and i'd do the upper cut on him 

- On Chuckie Egg, ... i don't recall ... 

EDIT ... again ...

Also remember Screamer II for the PC: Had a very hard time finishing a particular race in 1st with my Pentium @ 100 MHz but, when i switched to a Celeron @ 300 MHz, in the very 1st time i re-tried that particular track, i ended 1st with over 12 seconds ahead of 2nd and was like WTF


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 29, 2010)

This, along with Wolfenstein 3D, Wing Commander, and Prince of Persia got me interested in computers.  Later on, Doom's high requirements (386 running at 33 MHz, 4 megs of RAM!) got me interested in learning how to make my computer do more.  All of the learning could have been spared had I learned to press the left shift key, f5, or f8 when booting up...


----------



## TAViX (Nov 29, 2010)

The first game that make me upgrade the memory of my 486DX 100Mhz to 8MB RAM was Syndicate, one of the best games I play in highschool:






Then Prehistoric 1 and 2 also were awesome!






Then Mortal Kombat 2 and 3, with superb graphics:






And, not the last, one of 2 BEST games I have ever played, DeusEx and Descent Freespace 1+2


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 29, 2010)

gow720 said:


> Of course street fight ,how carzy when child



Glad someone mentioned it 






Oh and lets not forget about Nibbles (Snake) back in the days of Qbasic:





And the best thing LucasArts ever did, Day of the Tentacle:


----------



## majestic12 (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahh Street Fighter 2... The reason I bought a Super Nintendo!


----------



## gumpty (Nov 29, 2010)

Oh god.

My prevailing memory is using my psychic powers to make Settlers not crash on startup with our Amiga 500.





And North & South was a favorite too:





My brother used to buy pirated games from a guy *by mail-order!* Every couple of months the guy would post out a list of games he had, how many diskettes it was, and the cost per diskette. Awesome.


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 29, 2010)

How did a Guy with one post (Mastershino)get banned????

Lol...I didn't start gaming till the days of Quake 3 Arena! And need For Speed Hot pursuit!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> How did a Guy with one post (Mastershino)get banned????
> 
> Lol...I didn't start gaming till the days of Quake 3 Arena! And need For Speed Hot pursuit!



He must have been someone else that was banned before. IP can be a bitch.


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 29, 2010)

gumpty said:


> Settlers



Yay!!  I used to play Settlers II with my friend on a single split screen CRT!! LOL
He was mad on me I would always beat him...


----------



## gumpty (Nov 29, 2010)

Rado D said:


> Yay!!  I used to play Settlers II with my friend on a single split screen CRT!! LOL
> He was mad on me I would always beat him...



I was so happy when I discovered this.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Classic memories for me. First game I played was Super Mario Bros on NES. Then I moved up to Doom, Duke Nukem, but I have to say the one that stands out for me is.......
> 
> http://oapboap.org/img/SM.4.png



dammit jc i was going to post that  


heres a few from my youth 
atari 2600




combat





Space Invaders





Missile Command





Phoenix 





River Raid

 this looks familiar




Tapeworm​


----------



## Radi_SVK (Nov 29, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> River Raid



I loved this one!!!!
note the publisher LOL


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> dammit jc i was going to post that
> 
> 
> heres a few from my youth
> ...



What?!!? No Dig Dug, Moon patrol, Jungle hunt or Q-bert?


----------



## wahdangun (Nov 29, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> It only had 3 games...Pong, some driving game, and a shooter, i still had a blast with it
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/tsarcade.jpg



wow what is that thing? its so wicked



CHAOS_KILLA said:


> ZOMG P.O.D I used play the shit outta dat game on my Packard Bell Intel Pentium 200MHz classic memories
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/resident-evil e.jpg
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101126/residentevil1-3.jpg
> ...



what you never playing golden exe?  shame on you, its the best game to play with your friend, heck i still remember it how cool it is to ride a dragon, and the epic battle with the boss dam i miss sega they are the most innovative console player in the world 

mya list of games

-Golden exe 1-3

-all sonic series

-all virtua fighter and the best of all was the dream cast edition dammm the most authentic fighting games i ever have

-super mario bros

-james bond games on sega






(man the graphic was stunning at that time)


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> wow what is that thing? its so wicked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Golden Ax 1 was the best. Two sucked IMO. Also do not forget Streets of Rage!


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Nov 29, 2010)

Rado D said:


> I loved this one!!!!
> note the publisher LOL



ya can still play this even now (if you know how)



TheMailMan78 said:


> What?!!? No Dig Dug, Moon patrol, Jungle hunt or Q-bert?
> 
> http://ui02.gamespot.com/1249/digdug1b_2.png
> http://www.atariguide.com/ss/moonpatrol.gif
> ...



whoops missed out qbert, never had dig dug as far as i remember or moon patrol thanks for reminding me, i shall seek it out


----------



## BazookaJoe (Nov 29, 2010)

Well here goes my Bandwidth Bombshell...

Firstly - starting where it all began : 






On to a wide spread of my old favorites - there where MANY more - but these are a few i can still get a shot of : 






On to a special mention : 






And then to the *greatest OLD game of my life* - and still IMO the best WarCraft EVER - relative to it's time and technology :


----------



## Phxprovost (Nov 29, 2010)

+ SCURK


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 29, 2010)

wahdangun said:


> wow what is that thing? its so wicked



Coleco Telstar Arcade


----------



## JC316 (Nov 29, 2010)

The Mortal Kombat games were fun, no doubt, but Killer Instinct was my favorite fighting game from those days.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

JC316 said:


> The Mortal Kombat games were fun, no doubt, but Killer Instinct was my favorite fighting game from those days.



Co,co,co,co, COMBO BREAKER!


F#@King Orchid. She almost broke me of my Asian girl fetish. I never wanted to punch a bitch so bad in my life.


----------



## TAViX (Nov 29, 2010)

DRDNA said:


> Lol...I didn't start gaming till the days of Quake 3 Arena! And need For Speed Hot pursuit!



Damn. I really pity you. No irony here. One of the best games EVER produced were made in the '90. Back then the "artists" were more interested in the gameplay, story, intelligence, and duration.
I have to mention here BEST strategy games of all times: C&C Red Alert and Tiberian Sun, Warcraft 2, Transport Tycoon, Sim City 3000, Little Big Adventure 2, Syndicate,
then BEST quest games ever, like Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island,  The Longest Journey,
and not the least BEST 3D games: Doom 1/2, Hexen 1/2, Heretic, ROTT, Quake 1, Unreal 1/2, DeusEx, Descent 1/2, Freespace, Wing Commander, etc

God, I really miss those games on my 15 incher!!!

Today I think the series like Mass Effect, M.O.H., C.O.D., are worth mention it, not because of graphics, but gameplay.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 29, 2010)

TAViX said:


> Damn. I really pity you. No irony here. One of the best games EVER produced were made in the '90. Back then the "artists" were more interested in the gameplay, story, intelligence, and duration.
> I have to mention here BEST strategy games of all times: C&C Red Alert and Tiberian Sun, Warcraft 2, Transport Tycoon, Sim City 3000, Little Big Adventure 2, Syndicate,
> then BEST quest games ever, like Day of the Tentacle, Monkey Island,  The Longest Journey,
> and not the least BEST 3D games: Doom 1/2, Hexen 1/2, Heretic, ROTT, Quake 1, Unreal 1/2, DeusEx, Descent 1/2, Freespace, Wing Commander, etc
> ...



I agree. Late 80's, 90's and EARLY 2000's were a golden age. We are decades behind the times now. Quake 3 was the last game that hit me like a ton of bricks. Now everything is a port and paid DLC.......broken record is broken.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Nov 29, 2010)

YA!! K I !!!  I used to take Maya all the time and mastered her in like a day in the arcade.  My personal favorite was this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars_Trilogy_Arcade .  When I was homeless in the 90s this game and the arcade that housed it kept me warm all the time


----------



## Zen_ (Nov 29, 2010)

My dad and I were both serious arcade junkies. That's what I miss most about the golden age, when you get actually get mad at the guy who just kicked your ass in Mortal Kombat. So many sub zero and scorpion noobs! If I had invested all the quarters spent on Raiden and Ghost N' Goblins I'd probably be set for life...loved all these games so much. 

Console wise I guess SNES Mario Kart, Goldeneye N64, Twisted Metal on PS and Soul Caliber on DC. All those games were so fun with friends.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 29, 2010)

super metroid was the good stuff man, I personally think it was way better than the metroid prime crap

showed it to my nephew while he was playin his wii and he says the new one is better cause it looks better

kids dese days man


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 29, 2010)

rise of the triad!!!

This game was the shit! my grand father bought a new video card (EARLY Velocity 4400 8mb) and it came with the full version of this and i played it until i was alot older! it was a great game


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 30, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/JamesNintendoNerd#p/u/1/kDAKxjG7VaI

The best games old school NES 



streetfighter 2 said:


> Glad someone mentioned it
> 
> http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/7199/streetfighter2k.jpg
> 
> ...



Been playing that game all day two day me on Mame 32 old school fighting games,
Just seem better in 2d than 3d or is that my old age ?



DRDNA said:


> How did a Guy with one post (Mastershino)get banned????
> 
> Lol...I didn't start gaming till the days of Quake 3 Arena! And need For Speed Hot pursuit!



Hes a hacker he hack the u.s.a penteigon and N.A.S.A and 
blamed tpu so wiz banned him


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 30, 2010)

wow, nice triple post, may I suggest you learn the nuances of the edit button?


----------



## gunsmoke (Nov 30, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> wow, nice triple post, may I suggest you learn the nuances of the edit button?



some times i find it hard two multi post ??
on here


----------



## Kreij (Nov 30, 2010)

Hit the multi-quote button for each thread you want to reply to except the last one. On that one hit the quote button. Then just edit in your comments between the quotes.
It takes a little getting used to. I did a little head scratching when W1zz first added the function too.
Anyway, I merged your triple posts.


----------



## Yukikaze (Nov 30, 2010)




----------



## RoutedScripter (Nov 30, 2010)

Ahhh let me prepare. ....


I also had a electronic speed track with cars racing i remember that being very fun but maybe it was connected with game , i don't know , but i still remember the smell of burned electrical wires , and i was at the small age so Into these tech stuff i started repairing those cars , the wires were being smudged and it loosen the contact if not cleaned.

Fake gameboy tetris (chinese handhelds)
Very old sega / or Nintendo system with game-slot cards , 2 player , remember visions of a Gun Controller for shooting ducks probably duckhunt but not the original , the game was probably a fake or a copy , but it was shooting ducks and the DOG was hunting them , there was some other games like 50-all in one gameslot (cartrige) the most i played was some kind of TANKS or Color Tanks or how it was called, WARTANK or welll similar , but it was a singleplayer and multiplayer game , everyone started with your mini tank and shoot the other and there was a map of square-like obstacles and walls that were usually green , the tanks were in color of the player (not a real tank but in pocekt-wise , red , green, blue etc)

I don't know if it was sega or nintenod but we bought it on a small fair (only the stands, no anything fancy or the big rides or anything like that) I was a tech guy familiar from early age , that why i looked at the box so much and i asked father i need this as , and i JUST think i saw what i actually didn't know anything about back then , i think i saw SEGA on the white box and there was this piece of back box, wires and cotrollers inside , it probably wasn't a nintendo but im really not sure , the console had a big button which you could push it into 3 setting and a reset button i think but it was all in a slider , this was pre-1995 or somewhere around that. How can i remember much ,  i was 4y old imo.


So there's the newer stuff ...

WaveRace 64
Donkey Kong 64
Super Mario 64 (mega fish)
Super Smash Bros 64 (supermega fish)
Yoshi Story 64
Command  & Conquer 64 (mega fish)
unfamiliar helicopter RTS/RPG game (can remember if i see it)

Bomberman on a FloppyDisk
Age of Empires 2 (supermega fish - Scenario editor was EPIC and AOE3 even more , my modding life started here - yes , i modded and made custom maps starting at age of 7)
DuckShot
Dune 2000 (big fish)
Settlers
Civilization
Anno
Sim City
Warcraft 2 (big fish)
Red Alert 2 & YR (supermega fish)

* fish = playing hours / Favouriteness factor


----------



## JC316 (Nov 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Co,co,co,co, COMBO BREAKER!
> 
> 
> F#@King Orchid. She almost broke me of my Asian girl fetish. I never wanted to punch a bitch so bad in my life.
> ...



Orchid was bad, but Jago on the harder difficulties would give you nightmares.



KainXS said:


> super metroid was the good stuff man, I personally think it was way better than the metroid prime crap
> 
> showed it to my nephew while he was playin his wii and he says the new one is better cause it looks better
> 
> kids dese days man



The Metroid Primes weren't bad by ANY means, especially the first one, but they never had the class that Super Metroid had.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Nov 30, 2010)

JC316 said:


> Orchid was bad, but Jago on the harder difficulties would give you nightmares.
> 
> 
> 
> The Metroid Primes weren't bad by ANY means, especially the first one, but they never had the class that Super Metroid had.



I didnt like any of the new ones. 2D or 2.5D FTW


----------



## JC316 (Nov 30, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I didnt like any of the new ones. 2D or 2.5D FTW



I was kind of the same mindset when I first played Prime, but after getting into the story, it really was close to Super Metroid in fun levels and general ideas. The 2nd Prime was meh, but I still have it.


----------



## THRiLL KiLL (Nov 30, 2010)

god im old. 

I started with pong. 

Then went to apple iie to comodore 64, and haven't stopped.


----------



## Sir_Real (Nov 30, 2010)

Classic arcade machine  from way back in 1983






I reckon 3D gaming began here ( 3D meaning polygons )






-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I remember taking out the deathstar  & i must av only been 10 or 11 yrs old.


----------



## sneekypeet (Dec 1, 2010)

I played hours and hours of Pole Position in one of those sit down models at the local bowling alley.

I remember Tron and The Red Barron were outlines like Starwars was. If only those quarters spent there were actually a savings plan, I'd be a rich man I'm sure


----------



## Batou1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

I would pay good money for a P3 system with an nvida card and win 98 to play these
BEST 2 games ever made before Activision and EA turned into money grabbing hogs oh those where the days






OH HELLS YEA, what ever happened to micropose they had alot of great original ip's back in the day.
Yes i still has dem


----------



## overclocking101 (Dec 1, 2010)

heres mine along wih most of the others. mortacombat 1 blood code: ABACABB W00T!!!!! biotch!


----------



## RoutedScripter (Dec 2, 2010)

im big fan of metroid , that's probably a legendary rank if you ask me , halo is scraching it's surface, but the game is not a FPS as noobs try to compare with it , it's action-adventrue-shooter.


but that's not my childhood , the thread's about something like 10yr age and below.


----------

